# If A Man is Standing in the Forest



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2013)

If a man is standing in the middle of the forest speaking and there is no woman around to hear him... is he still wrong? (George Carlin)


----------



## Casper (Oct 14, 2013)

_*Yeah..... *_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2013)

:badgirl: :lol:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Oct 16, 2013)

Poor old George he gets the blame every time *even if he was not responsible* for the quote.


----------

